# OBAMA!!!!



## keybq (Nov 2, 2008)

OK my girlfriends mom got us in the local press section. Here are some cool pics that i was able to take at his rally in HighLand Indiana. 

1. 



2. 



3.



4.



5.


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 2, 2008)

How awesome that you were able to get these shots! They turned out great!

Go Obama!!! Everyone remember to vote Tuesday!!


----------



## keybq (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks anyone else got any commets


----------



## gsgary (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice shots but i can see a purple tinge to them


----------



## DReali (Nov 4, 2008)

keybq said:


> thanks anyone else got any commets


None, other than on #1 your focus was on his right hand. Otherwise good shots. I'm jealous of the opportunity you were given. Let's just hope he wins!


----------



## keybq (Nov 4, 2008)

yea my girlfriends mom got us in as local press. the first one i knew was focused wrong i thought it was to cool. And i think i can see the purple hue but i think thats just the lighting they had


----------



## DReali (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh....in #4 thats just a question of luck and timing, theres nothing technically wrong with it.


----------



## cherry30 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great shots! I agree with the purple tinge though.  And Obama is winning in early exit polls.


----------



## keybq (Nov 4, 2008)

i think between my cheap lens and the way that the rally was lighted with construction lights kinda caused that purple hue to the pictures.


----------



## RyanLilly (Nov 4, 2008)

keybq said:


> yea my girlfriends mom got us in as local press. the first one i knew was focused wrong i thought it was to cool. And i think i can see the purple hue but i think thats just the lighting they had



To my knowledge, Obama's been using HMI lighting, about 5500ºK, these are very expensive and high quality lights used for film and video as well. If you shot raw you can tweak tor white balance easily, but it looks about right to me, If anything its just a bit of purple fringing. 

Actually the light they use are pretty sweet, they run off of 480v or 208 three phase and the big ones are 18,000 watts each!


----------



## keybq (Nov 4, 2008)

i am using the canon photo studio and i cant figure out how to adjust the white balance anyone know.


----------



## photogmatt (Nov 4, 2008)

keybq said:


> thanks anyone else got any commets


Yes, you took pictures of the next president of the United States of America. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 4, 2008)

The white balance looks good on my monitor.  His forehead has a pretty good glare in all of them, but other than that I think they look good.  Nice work.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 4, 2008)

I think the "purple hue" you're seeing is CA.  Notice that it's only on the edges of high contrast areas.


----------



## keybq (Nov 4, 2008)

i feel kinda cool that i took pictures of a president or atleast soon to be


----------



## Sinister_kid (Nov 4, 2008)

No you took pictures of the president  he won.


----------



## keybq (Nov 4, 2008)

true and so everyone knows i am not tryin to tute my own horn (to much) i just feel like i am apart of history. Corny i know.


----------



## zandman (Nov 5, 2008)

#1 he's dancing because he won.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 5, 2008)

RyanLilly said:


> To my knowledge, Obama's been using HMI lighting, about 5500ºK, these are very expensive and high quality lights used for film and video as well. If you shot raw you can tweak tor white balance easily, but it looks about right to me, If anything its just a bit of purple fringing.
> 
> Actually the light they use are pretty sweet, they run off of 480v or 208 three phase and the big ones are 18,000 watts each!


 

No wonder he could shoot at F5.6


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 5, 2008)

keybq said:


> true and so everyone knows i am not tryin to tute my own horn (to much) i just feel like i am apart of history. Corny i know.



Not corny! Congrats to Obama....our new President


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice shots!!! Obama was in great action when you took those shots. But I prefer the 4th photo. :thumbup:


----------



## keybq (Nov 5, 2008)

thank you all for the feedback on these photos


----------



## BlackDog's (Nov 5, 2008)

You've captured some great expressions.


----------



## cszakolczai (Nov 5, 2008)

I was dying to go to some event where I could snap some pictures, but I couldnt find any event that was even remotely close to me.  Nice pictures and you got some pictures of the first president.  Congrats to him and you.


----------



## keybq (Nov 5, 2008)

that is true i never thought of that


----------



## Yemme (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool shots...Thank you for sharing... Thank you.


----------



## keybq (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks to you all for the comments.


----------



## STICKMAN (Nov 13, 2008)

A piece of history and the man thats gonna make change!!!!!!!!!!! Cool experience im sure, nice work


----------



## jv08 (Nov 14, 2008)

You've captured some great expressions. Great job!


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 14, 2008)

keybq said:


> true and so everyone knows i am not tryin to tute my own horn (to much) i just feel like i am apart of history. Corny i know.


 

You witnessed and manged to capture a major point in history well done


----------



## keybq (Nov 15, 2008)

hell thanks for all the great commets. Tell you the truth i am glad i was just got a chance to be there.


----------

